# What's your favorite pocket knife?



## EsthetiX (Dec 4, 2006)

For every day carry. (has to be small/comfortable in pocket).

_I'm personally looking for something under/around $60 _but all Price ranges welcomed. 

*I want something that will spring open *and I like the looks of the kershaw scallion but its about 1/2 to 1 inch too small.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

Victorinox Traveller Lite







Also serves as a watch, alarm clock, thermometer, and altimeter.
And a flashlight.

(I wonder if anybody has tried modding the light in one of these)


----------



## Coop (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

Emerson mini CQC-7B with wave & combo edge

Small, can take a serious beating and with the wave feature, it's like pulling a fixed blade out of your front pocket. But the styling is kind of agressive, so it might scare soccermom. And the chisel ground Tanto blade with combo edge is a bit of an aquired taste, but I find it quite easy to sharpen and very well capable of most everyday cutting tasks.


----------



## xdanx (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

Definitely my Titanium Hideaway Knife, it lives in pocket or on my neck. Second to that would be my Strider PT.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

Old buck odyssey 181 with the ats 34 blade. Bucks first attempt to go after spyderco's easy open hole in the blade. Hell for stout, long lasting edge on a tough blade in shape and size that is eminently useful without being frightful to the sheeple.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

I like my old spyderco delica.


----------



## PJD (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

My Ken Onion design Kershaw Leek. Not on par with the the high $$ knives, but VERY good bang for the buck...and the "assisted opening" feature is so handy that it'll be a long time before I EDC a different pocket knife!

PJD


----------



## Hellz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

Queen Cutlery Canoe in D2 with Jigged bone scales. Lovely little knife, a real classic!






Patrick


----------



## mauiblue (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

My Chris Reeve Sebenza knife, Spyderco Manix, and my Kershaw Leek - yes I carry them all the same time.


----------



## daloosh (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*

Always changing, but you can find my Small Sebenza often near the top! 
Yesterday in my jeans: Emerson custom CQC10
Day before in my tuxedo jacket: Microtech UTX70
Tomorrow in my pack: Benchmade 921 Switchback
daloosh


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*



xdanx said:


> Definitely my Titanium Hideaway Knife, it lives in pocket or on my neck. Second to that would be my Strider PT.



Oh wow those hideaways are an interesting little piece. You get yers off hideawayknife website? Pricy little things...


----------



## xdanx (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*



EsthetiX said:


> Oh wow those hideaways are an interesting little piece. You get yers off hideawayknife website? Pricy little things...


 
Yes I did buy mine from the website. I originally got the $69 Utility version and liked it enough to buy the Titanium. The Utility is a great knife for the money, It has the hardest 440C I have seen.


----------



## carrot (Dec 4, 2006)

My favorite pocket knife is currently the Spyderco Caly3. It's very sharp and fits well in my hands. Excellent VG-10 steel and G10 handles. Here's a pic of it next to a few of my other newer toys.


----------



## bubbacatfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been carrying my BM 630 everyday for months now & find it easy & comfortable to carry. Not small by a long shot but it is slim & just weighty enough to let me know it's there. Another favourite but one I haven't carried in ages is my Random Leek, small, sharp, fun to play with & an all round nice looking knife. 

I have a hideaway utility but have never carried or used it, (stupidly) ordered the wrong size so it just sits in a drawer waiting for the day I find a giant that wants to buy it, damn slick knife too...


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi y'all,

The Spyderco Native in S30V, $39.95 at Walmart. Still the best deal going.

http://wadcutter.blogspot.com/2006/01/spyderco-native.html

Steve


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 4, 2006)

the G-10 leek is very nice.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 4, 2006)

Spyderco Delica 3
Spyderco Endura 3
Benchmade 710 (more than $50)
Kershaw Leek
Strider SnG (way more than $50)
Chris Reeve Large Sebenza (way more than $50)

cheers


----------



## Sharpdogs (Dec 4, 2006)

As of lately it has been my SAK Farmer and Buck 110. Past contenders have included the Benchmade Griptilian, Spyderco Delica, Native and Camillus Heat.


----------



## NeonLights (Dec 4, 2006)

My favorite would have to be my Buck Mayo TNT, but it is a bit out of the "around $60" price range, coming in at around $200 currently, althoug I got mine a couple of years ago for around $140 IIRC. The newish Buck Mayo Northshore is very similar however and is $60 instead of $200, has aluminum scales instead of titanium, and a liner lock instead of frame lock.

Closer to the $60 price range, my favorites would have to be my Benchmade Mini-Griptilian (model 555) and the Kershaw Scallion with aluminum scales. I have a Scallion with the poly handles as well, and it is a decent knife, but I prefer the more substantial feeling aluminum one instead.

-Keith


----------



## KAM (Dec 4, 2006)

Spyderco Manix, Caly 3 and CF BG-42 Military


----------



## morse (Dec 4, 2006)

My favorite is my William Henry Legacy H300-D:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 4, 2006)

my favorite is a Gerber ridge it has a useful clip ,the knife doubles as a money clip.sorry no photo . i do not know how yet.:touche:
can someone tell me why i do not get a red report bad post triangle it is a small thing i know. but it is bugging me cheers.


----------



## straightblast (Dec 4, 2006)

Large Sebenza. Have carried it now for more than a few years, every day. It is one of those tools that by now, you forget what you paid for it and would not sell it for the price of a brand new one. Anvil tough.


----------



## NeonLights (Dec 4, 2006)

TITAN1833 said:


> can someone tell me why i do not get a red report bad post triangle it is a small thing i know. but it is bugging me cheers.


You want to report yourself?  No-one gets them on their own posts. I don't have one on mine, but I see them on everyone elses.

-Keith


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't pick just one favorite...Its too hard, I cn maybe narrow it down to about 50 different awesome knives for under $60...but not just one, it would make all the other jelous,lol...But I can say that you can't go wrong with any of Ken Onions speed-assist knives...


----------



## Isak Hawk (Dec 4, 2006)

Small Micarta Sebenza, the perfect pocket knife for me. Locks up like a vault, fit and finish is absolutely perfect, easy to take apart and clean, and it's size and looks makes it easy to carry and somewhat sheeple friendly (of course, the most extreme sheeple will find even the smallest Swiss Army Knife terrifying). The price will scare most people off, but remember that it will serve you well for your entire life and will be a very nice heirloom. 

I also really like the Spyderco CF BG42 Military, but that will give any sheeple a heart attack  It also lacks the exclusive feel of a Sebenza imo.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 4, 2006)

NeonLights said:


> You want to report yourself?  No-one gets them on their own posts. I don't have one on mine, but I see them on everyone elses.
> 
> -Keith


thanks for the input,i get it every one is honest, and reports them selfs.there is hope for all mankind then....war.:touche:


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 4, 2006)

Under $60:
Spyderco: Endura, Endura Wave, D'Allara drop point, Pacific Salt
Benchmade: 550, 551
Leatherman Wave
Victorinox Spirit

Overall:
Manix, BM 552, Waved Pacific Salt, Waved Endura, CFBG42 Spyderco Military


----------



## jch79 (Dec 4, 2006)

Benchmade Mini-Griptillian #556. I love it. Definitely under $60 (if you pay more, you're a sucka!) - www.newgraham.com has them for $56.25 - they are an awesome, trusted dealer that a lot of people on bladeforums.com use. (It's where I bought mine from!).
john


----------



## jtice (Dec 4, 2006)

I typically dont like to carry small knives, (anything under 3")
But reasantly, I have been EDCing the Boker Wharcom,
it reminds me of a real beefy box cutter,
lot of knife there for its size really.

Heres a thread on it over at EDCF
http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=5084.0

~John


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 4, 2006)

Victorinox Farmer.


----------



## cy (Dec 4, 2006)

kershaw leek, Buck 110, Kissing Crane, Livesay Woo, Leatherman Clip, are a few under $60 knives I've EDC. 

last few years it's been small Sebbie and lately Strider SNG


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 4, 2006)

TITAN1833 said:


> can someone tell me why i do not get a red report bad post triangle it is a small thing i know. but it is bugging me cheers.



bECAUSE you cannot report yourself! lol NONE of us see one on our posts. Of all places to post that  hehe

*Nice guys.. Im liking what i'm seeing keep the quality coming..*


----------



## coontai (Dec 4, 2006)

spyderco rescue 93mm in blue. just can't beat that kind of quality for the price.


----------



## bwaites (Dec 4, 2006)

Ritter Survival Knife:

http://www.dougritter.com/dr_rsk_mk1.htm

Best EDC I've owned, including the 39.95 Spyderco Native, a definite BEST BUY at Wal-mart, and the Benchmade 940 Ti which I absolutely loved.

Bill


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 4, 2006)

Can anyone say anything about the Camillus EDC (_I just kind of like the way it looks in the pictures I've seen)._

*I also am leaning toward:*

Benchmade Monocrome

Kershaw Storm II

Kershaw Scallion

Kershaw Vapor
Oh and I'm ganna pic up one of those little victornox keychain knifes with pen and LED. Muahaha 

_Any thoughts?_


----------



## mspeterson (Dec 4, 2006)

work= Benchmade large rittergrip S30V
other=Strider SNG or PT, BM Gaucho


----------



## swampgator (Dec 4, 2006)

I carried a Buck 180 Crosslock Solitaire from Nov 95 til June 06. Paid $35 new at Wallyworld way back when. Recently I've been carrying knife I built from this kit. It's a pretty nice little knife. Especially when you consider the cost. I also have a DDR3 that I haven't finished yet, but it will be my primary carry knife when done.

I also carry a Swiss Army Recruit.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Dec 4, 2006)

My fathers last pocket knife... Victorinox Scientist.


----------



## ringzero (Dec 4, 2006)

NutSAK said:


> Victorinox Farmer.



Mine's pretty close to NutSAK's:

Victorinox Tinker


----------



## JimM (Dec 4, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> For every day carry. (has to be small/comfortable in pocket).
> 
> _I'm personally looking for something under/around $60 _but all Price ranges welcomed.


Fallkniven U2 lockback.
http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5115
Holds an edge, lightweight, doesn't raise any eyebrows at work, priceless...
Jim


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 4, 2006)

JimM said:


> Fallkniven U2 lockback.
> http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5115
> Holds an edge, lightweight, doesn't raise any eyebrows at work, priceless...
> Jim



I kind of want something that looks deadly... Just to scare anyone who wants to F with me. HAHA.


----------



## Coop (Dec 4, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> I kind of want something that looks deadly... Just to scare anyone who wants to F with me. HAHA.




Try the KERSHAW ZT0400... 

http://www.tadgear.com/edged tools/zt0400.htm


----------



## jlowe2 (Dec 4, 2006)

my favorite pocket knife has got be my mission MPF-1, it is way over 50.00 though. next would be my surefire alpha,wait that over 50.00. i don't know if i have a below 50 dollar knife.


----------



## stdlrf11 (Dec 5, 2006)

My two favoriates right now are my Byrd Cara Cara and my CRKT Desert Cruiser.







stdlrf11


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 5, 2006)

My favourites are the Strider PT, the small Sebenza and the William Henry Titan. I alternate between the three.

Jan




[/IMG]


----------



## Lightmania (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## carrot (Dec 5, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> I kind of want something that looks deadly... Just to scare anyone who wants to F with me. HAHA.


I would strongly recommend reconsidering the idea of using a knife for scare tactics and/or SD. If a person is not dissuaded by you flashing your blade you have to be ready to fight and mentally prepared to kill someone. And if you kill someone you have to be within certain, very tight legal bounds or you will go to prison.

Anyway, if you're looking for a scary looking blade, look no further than the Spyderco SPOT. http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=6214


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 5, 2006)

carrot said:


> I would strongly recommend reconsidering the idea of using a knife for scare tactics and/or SD. If a person is not dissuaded by you flashing your blade you have to be ready to fight and mentally prepared to kill someone. And if you kill someone you have to be within certain, very tight legal bounds or you will go to prison.
> 
> Anyway, if you're looking for a scary looking blade, look no further than the Spyderco SPOT. http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=6214



well i wasnt saying im ganna go out waving a knife around.. more rather trying to emphasise I like the idea of having something kinda tough looking.


----------



## Concept (Dec 5, 2006)

My favourite folder ATM is my BM mini skirmish.


----------



## Duluth Diesel (Dec 12, 2006)

I used to switch from knife to knife. Gerbers, Kershaw, Sherade, Buck, etc. Picked up a limited edition Benchmade 940S while in Anchorage, Alaska back in 2002. I've carried it every day since and has been an awesome knife. You get what you pay for, IMO.


----------



## Bill97z (Dec 12, 2006)

Definately go for the spyderco POLICE






or CIVILIAN


----------



## Lobo (Dec 12, 2006)

The Spydercos Byrd line most be the best bang for the buck line ever! I ordered a Cara Cara and really look forward to getting it.

Small thoughts about the Spyderco Police and Civilian. Why do they have a stainless steel handle on the Police? Since this should be a "tactical" knife, why dont they use G10 or FRN? Much better grip, which should be very important.
And the Civilian doesnt seem to be so practical for everyday use, but thats understandable since it's designed for self defence. But that blade seems totally inappropriate for stabbing, just slashing. Why? Stabbing(and not thinking about wide overhead swings à la Psycho) should be much easier to do and harder to block than a slash? Just my opinion.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lobo said:


> The Spydercos Byrd line most be the best bang for the buck line ever! I ordered a Cara Cara and really look forward to getting it.
> 
> Small thoughts about the Spyderco Police and Civilian. Why do they have a stainless steel handle on the Police? Since this should be a "tactical" knife, why dont they use G10 or FRN? Much better grip, which should be very important.
> And the Civilian doesnt seem to be so practical for everyday use, but thats understandable since it's designed for self defence. But that blade seems totally inappropriate for stabbing, just slashing. Why? Stabbing(and not thinking about wide overhead swings à la Psycho) should be much easier to do and harder to block than a slash? Just my opinion.



I totally agree. Especially in regards to the Civillian. That thing doesn't seem practical at all other than for scaring/killing people.


----------



## X Racer (Dec 12, 2006)

Strider SnG, but its way more than $50. The Bradley Cutlery Alias and Alias II knives are very nice too, but also more expensive...


----------



## Sharpdogs (Dec 13, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> Can anyone say anything about the Camillus EDC (_I just kind of like the way it looks in the pictures I've seen)._


 
The Camillus EDC is a very good knife and a bargain for just over $25. Keep mind there have been some complaints from people with larger hands, saying the knife does not fit them as well as others. A big plus for the knife is that it is a framelock. I prefer framelocks and lockbacks over liner locks.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=1&products_id=5


----------



## Bill97z (Dec 13, 2006)

I like the police and plan to get one soon. I also like the cara cara and orderd one in black stainless and in FRN. I will see which one I like better. The endura is similar to the police, cheaper, but a bit shorter, and that is available in G10 or FRN. Also, I think the military is similar to the police but in FRN, but its $$.

The byrd line is a great bang for the buck, but but the blades are 440 SS. After you use a V10 blade you won't go back....they hold an edge much longer.


----------



## Jefff (Dec 13, 2006)

my modded benchmade waved mini AFCK...


----------



## Bill97z (Dec 13, 2006)

What is the advantage of the "wave"?


----------



## carrot (Dec 13, 2006)

The wave feature, patented by Emerson, catches onto the edge of the user's pocket when drawing the knife, allowing the knife to be drawn and opened in one quick motion. You can see said feature on select Emerson and Spyderco knives.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Dec 13, 2006)

Benchmade bm556 mini-grip


----------



## COMMANDR (Dec 13, 2006)

Spyderco Native S30V Plain


----------



## TCW 60 (Dec 13, 2006)

1. Böker AK 74
2. Spyderco Delica IV
3. Böker Subcom black

Michael


----------



## Lobo (Dec 13, 2006)

Bill97z said:


> I like the police and plan to get one soon. I also like the cara cara and orderd one in black stainless and in FRN. I will see which one I like better. The endura is similar to the police, cheaper, but a bit shorter, and that is available in G10 or FRN. Also, I think the military is similar to the police but in FRN, but its $$.
> 
> The byrd line is a great bang for the buck, but but the blades are 440 SS. After you use a V10 blade you won't go back....they hold an edge much longer.


 
Its actually 8C13CrMoV, and it has got really good reviews so far, matching much more expencive steels in edge retainability and sharpness.
http://www.cutleryscience.com/reviews/blade_materials.html#S_8C13CrMoV


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Dec 13, 2006)

Strider SnG, Microtech UT6DE, Spyderco Lum Chinese folder, AG Russell Hocho.

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## BargainMonkey (Dec 14, 2006)

My favorite is the Bechmade 806D2 AFCK AXIS. Love that knife. Haven't really felt a need to look for something better since I bought it a couple years ago. Over $60 and discontinued unfortunately.

Under $60, my favorite is the Victorinox Compact. Lots of tools in a small package. Close second is the Vic Soldier.


----------



## bjn70 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm carrying a G10 Leek (Kershaw) right now.

I carried an EDI Genesis before, and liked its thumb-stud opening better than the assisted opening of the Leek, but thought I would like to try a bit smaller knife so I wouldn't get so many alarmed comments when I pulled out the Genesis.


----------



## Double_A (Dec 16, 2006)

Benchmade Mini-AFCK or Small Sebenza

I've always like the Spyderco Delica but recently picked up the Spyderco Bryd Meadowlark with G10 scales from Lighthound for under $23. Man this is one sold feeling, well built knife. I'm very impressed with it. Ten years ago it was only Benchmade for me. I was with impressed with them way back when they called themselves Pacific Cutlery. They released the rotating scale lock knife. Lately though I just can't seem to find anything that catches my eye. I like the Vex style but I hate liner locks. I missed the boat a few years back and should have picked up the 770.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I grabbed a plain edge red anodized handle Kershaw scallion to start me off. (wicked deal on it btw). I really dig it. It's sexy looking, just beautiful and sharp as hell (like a razor)! Apparently the downside is that it doesnt hold it's edge as well as some of the more expensive knives but I don't have a problem sharpening it when needed. Perfect size for EDC (although I don't typically EDC knives). I have heard a couple people report that they don't care for the assisted spring opening but I love it. The quick snap is great and this thing feels great in my hand (very solid feel). The blade locks into place with absolutely no play at all. Overall I just love it.

Now I'm thinking about getting one more higher end knife (probably a combo/serrated) just for comparison and the fun of having a couple to choose from.

I'm very happy with my first purchase though.


----------



## sgtgeo (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a little of everything

for work lately KERSHAW Spec Bump and leatherman Charge XTI

after work/weekends: Strider SnG tanto
Sebenza 
BM Mini Skirimsh
Microtech UTII Tanto 

also in the rotation lately Spyderco Military
Emerson Commander
Emerson Mini CQC7 (Weiland Ti Framelock)

I still have more knives then flashlights, but I'm working on it


----------



## paulr (Dec 16, 2006)

Lately just a Spyderco Jester and matching Photon II on my keys. I used to carry bigger knives like Benchmade 800S or Cold Steel Voyager in the larger sizes, but I kept losing them.

Interesting that newgraham.com is back on line. I got my Jester (above) from them and was sad a little while later when they announced they were shutting down. There's some chance I'm confusing them with someone else but it had sounded like the owner had decided to move on to other things. Anyway my one transaction with them went just fine and the price was good too.


----------



## js (Dec 16, 2006)

I've carried a Large Sebbie for two years now, almost every day, in my front right pants pocket, and I love it. I only have two knives: the large Sebenza and a Spyderco key chain knife. That's it. The Sebbie was expensive, but it was worth every penny and it's a pleasure to use and own--plus, I love that it can be completely disassembled and cleaned. Definitely a good buy. If I had it to do over again, I might, just MIGHT, go for the small sebbie. But I'd probably just stick with the large.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 21, 2006)

My old time fav was my small Sebbie, custom made for me with BG42 steel, left handed operation and engraved with my initials and time of manufacture by the goodl folks at CR knives. However, that is now my heirloom knife for my kids, so I no longer carry it. My current fav is the BM 520 with custom scales . My 2nd favorite is my small Ritter:







Will


----------



## Solstice (Dec 21, 2006)

The Endura 4 Wave has been my trusty EDC for the past several months. As soon as you pull it from your pocket, it is open and ready to go. I carry a 3oz Fox Labs Pepper spray that I count on for a "primary" line of defense (if just running away doesn't work), but its good to know I've got such a reliable and well build backup if need be (I often walk through unsavory parts of the city to get home from work. No issues so far aside from frequently being prompted to buy drugs, knock on wood).

The Endura Wave is really nice, but it might be a bit large for you if you are looking for something very small and unnoticable (although I do feel that it is well designed so as not to take up too much pocket space for it's size. I have it clipped to my right front pocket next to my wallet, and it makes for a nice "buffer" that keeps the wallet in there and would make it harder to steal.) You might want to go to an actual store and try it out- it's a fairly common model to get your hands on at any place specializing in knives. The Delica 4 Wave is a decent smaller alternative. I also give a +1 rec to the Kershaw Leek (any flavor), the Benchmade 530 (for packing a lot of knife into a slim and light package), and even the SOG Flash I (for a clever design that carries very low profile).


----------



## Danbo (Dec 21, 2006)

Although a big knife, I find the Spyderco Carbon Fiber Military in BG42 to be the ultimate factory folder(at least for me). For such a big knife, it carries very well. The BG42 blade is light saber sharp, and the grippy carbon fiber is way cool. Very light and balanced, this one is.


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 21, 2006)

My current EDC knife is a CRKT M16-13.
I realy like it for the money and the overall build quality is good. I also like the ability to "lock" the knife in the open position so that the knife does'nt close up if I'm doing some intricate cutting and my thumb happens to hit the liner lock. If it was made in the USA it would be perfect.


----------



## TKC (Dec 24, 2006)

My favorite pocket knife is a Matt Cucchiara Mini Scrapper " Gecko" knife.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 25, 2006)

edit


----------



## cy (Dec 25, 2006)

original paul knives are pretty cool! 

had several that I gave away...

lately been EDC Strider SNG with tiger stripes


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 25, 2006)

.jpg[/I


----------



## Stingray (Dec 25, 2006)

Spyderco Police - I've had for about 13 years . It's slim profile allows it to be carried very easily in the right front pocket, but it blocks easy access to my P32 when I pocket carry that. So...I'm thinking about a Delica4 wave in black so I can move the clip for left hand carry when I pocket carry the P32.


----------



## Stormstaff (Dec 25, 2006)

Another vote for the Spyderco Native :rock:


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 25, 2006)

well, I have to say the OHT is by far my best knife, second to my Huntsman. These are my only two knives, but I love them. BTW, kudos to Santa on the OHT!!!


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 25, 2006)

flash_bang said:


> well, I have to say the OHT is by far my best knife, second to my Huntsman. These are my only two knives, but I love them. BTW, kudos to Santa on the OHT!!!



The Victorinox OHT (One-Handed Trekker) is a great knife. Especially with custom linen micarta scales & stainless clip :santa::


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 26, 2006)

well, my trekker has a phillips thing instead of a corkscrew. it has black scales. and it has serrations on the main blade. oh, also, no pocket clip


----------



## Secur1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Schrade Simon Damascus Style
Small thin cheap and sharp as a razor
3" closed framelock. Schrade + steel blade with thumb hole pull. Damascus style finish on frame. Stainless and anodized aluminum handles with built-in clip.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 27, 2006)

flash_bang said:


> well, my trekker has a phillips thing instead of a corkscrew. it has black scales. and it has serrations on the main blade. oh, also, no pocket clip


 
Cheap knives with soft blades are typically like that.......SAK (swiss army knives) are cheap.........that is why they do not cost very much MONEY

In fact, they spend a lot more on advertising and hyping them up on TV shows than they do on the workmanship of the cheap, crappy knives.

Think about it. Use Logic.


----------



## lunardelite (Dec 28, 2006)

Swiss Army knives are not crappy knives.
Why are you hatin' on Swiss Army knives?
They are the best bang for the buck.
Use to carry around Native but eventually came back to SAK.
They truly are the ultimate EDC.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 28, 2006)

You said you got Banged for a Buck.........ok Baby......I would never have accused you of that....

Or did you say you banged someone else for a buck? (no pics please!!!!!)


----------



## carrot (Dec 28, 2006)

What's wrong with a SAK? They have very good steel. Perhaps not up to par with so-called tactical knives in terms of hardness, but the Inox steel takes a good edge, retains it, and is very stain-resistant. It is a very good all-around steel, and with a little effort you can make a SAK shaving sharp. Though I carry a Caly3 or Delica 4, there's always my trusty Victorinox in my left pocket. The Swiss Army Knives are a great deal for the money, and they offer a lot more than the typical "tactical" knife can to a normal user.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 28, 2006)

Carrot my friend......the blade does NOT retain a sharp edge....that is what they call SOFT and cheap. It must continually be honed to be sharp. Ask any knife expert.

Steve


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 28, 2006)

well, I finally got around to posting some pics of my OHT. hope ya like em


----------



## carrot (Dec 28, 2006)

Do you have a problem with sharpening knives? Because I don't. If you know how to sharpen, and sharpen well, softer steels aren't all that bothersome. I see room for a SAK in my EDC. If you don't, well, that's your prerogative. 

The Spyderco Native in S30V is a fine knife, but it does not make it necessarily superior. First of all, it costs more than twice as much as a SAK that can do many more things. Would you or could you use your Native to open bottles? cans? as a screwdriver? to open a bottle of fine wine? Consider that the SAK is more NKP-friendly and sometimes slipjoints are the only carry choice people have due to legal considerations. Also, consider that the SAK is not a dedicated knife, but a jack of all trades that suits many NKP's needs.

I don't see that you are being constructive towards this thread, rather, insulting other members' choice of EDC. Please refrain from derailing this thread off topic.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 28, 2006)

Carrot.....I'm sorry I called your baby ugly. That does not change the logic of what I said.

I have over 50 personal knives, including some SAKs. They are still cheap quality, heavily hyped up knives that are made of the euro equivalent of 420-440A. Do you really think that they made a TV show about them without getting paid?



I have choice acreage on Pluto to sell.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 28, 2006)

justsomeguy said:


> Cheap knives with soft blades are typically like that.......SAK (swiss army knives) are cheap.........that is why they do not cost very much MONEY



They are cheap because of mass production, and the lack of jigged bone handles, etc.

They could have used a harder steel, but then it would rust.
Swiss Army knives don't rust.
Even when we wash them with soap and water (Oh, the horror)
and don't keep them coated with oil. Many of us use our SAKS as
food preparation and eating utensils when we're camping, or when
the alternative is overly-flimsy disposable plastic.
Stainless steel that really is stainless is a good thing.
If we have to sharpen them a bit more often, so be it.



> Think about it. Use Logic.



There are certainly prettier knives, and scarier knives
and knives that hold an edge better, but where are the screwdrivers?
Your friends just got out a bottle of wine. Got a corkscrew?
They brought beer too. The good stuff that doesn't have twist-off caps.
Logic leads inescapably to the Swiss Army knife.
Nothing else comes close.
Anything else is just a knife.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 28, 2006)

All of that can be done better with a real multi-tool.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 28, 2006)

man, andy, that was awesome. I agree completely! :goodjob: :rock:


----------



## BargainMonkey (Dec 28, 2006)

Ugh, this is the first time I've felt compelled to use the ignore option.

I love the latest whiz-bang super steels as much as the next guy, but there ain't anything wrong with the old classics. They got to be classics for a reason. I love the Vic blades. Easy to sharpen, take a great edge and hold it for a reasonable amount of time, and extremely rust resistant in my experience.


----------



## revolvergeek (Dec 28, 2006)

justsomeguy said:


> Cheap knives with soft blades are typically like that.......SAK (swiss army knives) are cheap.........that is why they do not cost very much MONEY
> 
> In fact, they spend a lot more on advertising and hyping them up on TV shows than they do on the workmanship of the cheap, crappy knives.
> 
> Think about it. Use Logic.



What would every make you think that a post like this could add something positive to a discussion of what peoples favorite knives are? If a LOT of people are happy with them, use them, collect them and carry them, what difference does your 'logic' make? If you don't like them, don't use them, and by all means feel free to say that you don't like them, but calling people's favorite knives crap just seems pointlessly confrontational.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't carry a knife around in my pocket exactly

SAK Classic on keys because 75% of my cutting needs are handled by the little guy. Use the scissors all the time and the nail file works well for it's size. 

Boker WharCom Folder in my wallet. Very thin knife with the clip removed and resembles a cross between a box cutter and a knife. (well, it does!) I use it to cut open boxes and other various things I use a knife for. Very, very sharp and easy to sharpen with the straight blade. Great ergonomics for such as small knife.

Leatherman Charge Ti 154CM knife works very well and it is easy to flip out. If that knife won't cut it, the serrated one might...the saw definately will. It sits on my belt holstered during the work week but not on the weekends. Hence the reason for the Boker in the wallet and the SAK on the keychain.  

Have a Gerber Applegate/FairBairn Combat Folder (double-edged) Benchmade switchblade and Buck something sit in a drawer. The Gerber and Benchmade are desert EDCs... the Buck is to lend out.


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 29, 2006)

justsomeguy said:


> You said you got Banged for a Buck.........ok Baby......I would never have accused you of that....
> 
> Or did you say you banged someone else for a buck? (no pics please!!!!!)


 
Now you're just trolling. I'd hate for you to feel like everyone's ganging up on you, but what kind of a response did you expect from these low value posts? You can keep playing 5 year old, type idiotic posts all day and then act like a victim when people respond negatively, but you'll only push away any valuable contacts you may have made had you acted responsibly.

If you dislike a product, give us some specific examples on it. The one thing that you have said is that you think that the steel is too soft. That's fine and it's a good point. What must be considered for the ELU is his budget and his needs for the tool. He may almost never really need to use the knife or only use it on light materials. What purpose then would a super steel like S30V or INFI serve this particular individual? He would only be paying a premium for bragging rights, since that person will never have to use the knife on that level where the differences will matter. And some people would find it illogical to buy something that will never be used for its intended purpose. I second that SAKs are some of the best price-to-value tools on the market today, especially when they have companies like Frost Cutlery to compete with in price.


----------



## Danbo (Dec 29, 2006)

justsomeguy said:


> Carrot my friend......the blade does NOT retain a sharp edge....that is what they call SOFT and cheap. It must continually be honed to be sharp. Ask any knife expert.
> 
> Steve



Well, you're both right and wrong on this one. Yes, the SAKs(both Victorinox and Wenger) use a relatively soft stainless for their blades. And, Yes, they do require a bit more sharpening than some of the newfangled, high alloy steels used in the much more expensive knives. However, for the money, SAKs are a great value. And, one thing about the SAK blades. Although the steel may be softer, the blades are ground so thin that you are able to push cut long after they technically go dull. IMHO, nobody should be without some kind of SAK. My personal favorite SAK is the Victorinox "Mauser" model. This one, I believe, is discontinued, but had two larger than normal blades(one clip and one spearpoint), a larger than normal wickedly sharp saw and a couple of other tools. The handles are olive green on this model. If you see one for sale, I suggest you buy it(or I will!)


----------



## magpie (Dec 29, 2006)

well here in the good ole U.K we are kind of limited on blade carry....european blade laws etc.

so my carry is a spyderco co-pilot small handy and nice and sharp


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 29, 2006)

Well....

Anyone can look back onto my posting history.

I ask for 2 things.

1) did I ever bad mouth Victorinox or Wenger?

2) you will find that I never did. Look at my other posts. Did I ever badmouth anyone who did not deserve it?

The SAK are just another corporate entity. They do what they get paid for.

Steve

(i forgot to insert a colon)


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 30, 2006)

The BEST knife is the one you have on you when you need one. The same way with flashlights, even the most exotic materials, workmanship, bling and other things won't do you any good if it is sitting in a drawer. 

I have been carrying a SAK classic keychain knife for the last 23 years because of it's size and usefulness. I know what its capabilities are so and use them to its full capacity. There are better blade steels and knives out there but not at the tiny size, multiple other tools and price point of the SAK Classic. 

For the last week, I have been carrying around a Boker WharCom folder with the clip removed to make it very narrow. It nestles in my wallet so if I need a larger knife than the SAK, it is right there. The narrow AUS8 blade is lethally sharp and I love the ergonomics of the knife. Funny thing is I have not "trained" myself to remember there is a knife in my wallet so the SAK on the keychain still gets used most of the time. 

My favorite belt holster carry knife is my 2+ year-old Leatherman Charge Ti. Easy one hand opening, sharp and durable 154CM blade and having that seperate serrated blade and saw as backup make it perfect for me. I can grab my Gerber or Benchmade when I need to holster a knife but never do because I want more than just a knife. 

On my keychain is a Fire~FlyIII flashlight. To most people it is rather bizarre to carry something so large/heavy on a keychain. Since I use the low/medium settings most of the time, burst on occasion and strobe for signaling (and to be seen) it works for me. I won't attack anyone for using a coin cell light or fenix EO AAA light if it does what they want a keychain light to do at a size they can put up with. 

Flashaholic white wall hunters and knife nut steel snobs have a lot in common, too much concentration on the specs and perceived ultimate in abilities and not the required tasks at hand. I am picky about beam tint which helps me perceive colors better. Other folks have a specific knife shape/size that works for them. Another group specifies the qualities in multi-tools that they require. 

If a single AA Cree light with multiple current regulated outputs combined with a flip out AUS8 knife, scissors, tweezers, screwdrivers and bottle opener was available, would you buy it? I would!


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 30, 2006)

anything benchmade with the axis lock


----------



## carrot (Dec 30, 2006)

BentHeadTX said:


> Flashaholic white wall hunters and knife nut steel snobs have a lot in common, too much concentration on the specs and perceived ultimate in abilities and not the required tasks at hand. I am picky about beam tint which helps me perceive colors better. Other folks have a specific knife shape/size that works for them. Another group specifies the qualities in multi-tools that they require.


+1
I agree, BentHeadTX.


----------



## rugbymatt (Dec 30, 2006)

I have three knives that I rotate in EDC two expensive and one not so. These are the first two;

Scott Cook Lochsa






Kirby Lambert Inferno





and the last one I don't have a picture of because, well because everyone knows what it looks like. The last one is a SAK, I use it to do the things I would never do with the other two. Prying, bottle opening, screwdriving, all the things I need to do at work.


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Dec 30, 2006)

No matter what other knives or multi-tools I'm carrying, I don't think I'll ever go without a SAK classic. That's a very static part of my EDC.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is something you all might consider, I have no connection:http://www.all-leatherman-tools-4-less.com/list_accessory_leatherman.html True knives are in these:

The cutting blades are in 440c, 154CM, ATS34 or other better steels. Do not be fooled by some cheap knife hypers.


----------



## Charles S (Dec 30, 2006)

Spyderco Delica Wave. Good steel defiantly my favorite knife in your price range.


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 30, 2006)

justsomeguy said:


> 1) did I ever bad mouth Victorinox or Wenger?



Did you forget about this post?:



justsomeguy said:


> In fact, they spend a lot more on advertising and hyping them up on TV shows than they do on the workmanship of the cheap, crappy knives.



I believe SAKs were the subject of that quote. Since SAKs are made exclusively by Victorinox and Wenger, wouldn't you say that you are badmouthing both companies when you say that they sell crappy knives?

Since you seem to have inside information about how much Victorinox and Wenger spend on advertising, could you share those numbers with us please?



justsomeguy said:


> Did I ever badmouth anyone who did not deserve it?



Whether someone deserves to be badmouthed is solely a matter of opinion.


----------



## JGKC9AYC (Dec 30, 2006)

I carry a Kershaw Ken Onion 1580ST. Granted it's not a "pocket knife"...4 1/2" closed, but I like it...especially the SpeedSafe technology.




For a smaller knife, I have a "Gentleman" SOG. It's crafted entirely out of stainless steel and has a drop-point 2.75 inch blade.




I also have several whittler's from Case, Fightin' Rooster & Bulldog...but those rarely get carried...some are still mint & stay in the drawer.
I'm new here, but couldn't resist posting on one of my passions!


----------



## skiersl9 (Dec 30, 2006)

its not exactly the smallest knife but i carry and love my Benchmade Osborne.


----------



## Mundele (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*



greenlight said:


> I like my old spyderco delica.




Hear Hear...

I've carried a delica for years. Can't beat it. I also carry a Wenger Standard Issue (same as Victorinox Soldier) also. Great combo


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 31, 2006)

my favorite little EDC cutter would be my spyderco Cricket
but i like the dragonfly, delica, caly3, centofante3 etc as well


----------



## Raven (Dec 31, 2006)

Stingray said:


> Spyderco Police - I've had for about 13 years . It's slim profile allows it to be carried very easily in the right front pocket, but it blocks easy access to my P32 when I pocket carry that. So...I'm thinking about a Delica4 wave in black so I can move the clip for left hand carry when I pocket carry the P32.



I've owned mine for almost ten years. It's one of the few purchases I've never regretted. If they're still made as good today as they were a decade ago then I highly recommend one.


----------



## Coop (Dec 31, 2006)

justsomeguy said:


> All of that can be done better with a real multi-tool.




Can't agree with you on that... The bottle opener and can opener on my Victorinox knives work about 10 times better than the ones on my Leatherman. Also, there aren't that many of what you call 'real' multitools that have a corkscrew. I know of 1 or 2 models in the Leatherman Juice range that have a corkscrew but thats it. And the Juice models don't have locking blades (or locking any tools for that matter) which you also seem to have a problem with.

I'm not saying SAKs are better than knives or multitools, heck I EDC one of each, but there is room for all of them. Just be glad that not everybody likes the same stuff you like. Because if that were the case everything you'd want to buy would be sold out all the time! :laughing:


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Dec 31, 2006)

Currently it's a Ken Onion Blur Tanto. (I think that's what it's called.)


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 31, 2006)

Recently I've been carrying only a tiny Spyderco Ladybug. So small I can't tell its in my pocket, but cuts everything I need.





_Top to bottom: Spyderco Military, Delica 3, Dragonfly and Ladybug._


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 31, 2006)

An old Leatherman Micra covers most of my needs nicely, and it fits in the watch fob pocket of my jeans along with the Fenix E0. Occasionally a Chive will ride along, too.

Geoff


----------



## Al E. Runner (Aug 21, 2021)

PJD said:


> *Re: What's your favorite pocket knive?*
> 
> My Ken Onion design Kershaw Leek. Not on par with the the high $$ knives, but VERY good bang for the buck...and the "assisted opening" feature is so handy that it'll be a long time before I EDC a different pocket knife!
> 
> PJD


same.


----------

